# Spark Plug Help



## MrSweden (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi everyone,
I need some suggestions to my 2008 2.5. Does anyone have a recommendation for a good spark plug? I am shopping around to find the best deal. So far, I found a set for around $80 plus shipping. Thanks!


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plug Help (MrSweden)*

this guy will give you the best price. just type in the plug number you want.
http://ngksparkplugs.ecrater.c...35448


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Help (MrSweden)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MrSweden* »_ Does anyone have a recommendation for a good spark plug? 


Stock, I'm not joking


----------



## darkk (Jun 22, 2006)

*Re: Spark Plug Help (CorradoG602)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CorradoG602* »_Stock, I'm not joking

X2 for real...


----------



## MrSweden (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks! I will look into all suggestions!


----------



## nvsbandit (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (MrSweden)*

stock spark plugs unless your running gigantic turbo and way more gas....stock.


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

Vw tech told me after market plugs just don't do well in the 2.5
stock plugs for sure. 
Spendy bastards but they knew what they were doing when they put them in on the assembly line so stick with them.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

*Re: (n82007rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n82007rabbit* »_Vw tech told me after market plugs just don't do well in the 2.5


I am one as well.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (CorradoG602)*

Stock engine (including minor intake/exhaust mods) use OEM plugs! Automotive engineers spend a bunch of time and $$$$$'s testing to optimize plug configuration for each engine..unless plug mfg wanting to sell you "performance" plug can provide testing results on your exact engine...all their claims are nothin but marketing hype and you run a good risk of getting poor results with non OEM plug type!


----------



## n82007rabbit (Jun 19, 2007)

actually OEM plugs for the 2.5 are the most expensive option i found when i purchased plugs a while back, but i was told thats the best way to go..
so i bit the bullet, it was like $86 for all 5 plugs


----------



## tnvdubclub (Nov 21, 2008)

*Re: Spark Plug Help (MrSweden)*

Do these really need replacing after only 40,000 miles?? I have not had one issue so far with this engine and I'm at 37,000.


----------



## NaKoRuRu (Jun 5, 2005)

Hey guys I can get OEM Denso plugs for pretty cheap. Send me a PM. BTW NGK and Denso are OEM on the 2.5 depending on where the 2.5 was assembled.


----------



## zakattak (Apr 28, 2007)

*Re: Spark Plug Help (tnvdubclub)*

mine were burnt before 40000 and they killed a coil pack on their way out. i will do mine early next time. 
and go stock unless you have different injectors.


----------



## dubmegolfington (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm curious about this too... I'm overdue to replace them @ 50k. These things must be platinum plugs, right? If so they should last A LOT longer than 40k miles. Is VW just being ultra conservative? Hell, copper plugs can last 40k miles.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (dubmegolfington)*

Guy on the MKV Forum says "employee pricing on OEM parts" check him out for a price on OEM plugs... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

We have a few options available that can be found here for your application:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...reply


----------



## avargas681 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

What about the autolite double platinum? and just a side note, i opened a fram oil cartridge filter from autozone, and its stamped "made in germany". now i hope that we arent paying more for an oem filter when fram is having the same quality filter put in a fram box.


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4611815
I got mine from this fellow vortex'er and the transaction was smooth.


----------

